# Japanese Aircraft carrier submarines



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't know if this video has been previously posted:

A Neat documentary describing the development and operational application of aircraft carrying (Modified, float-equipped, D4Y Judy) I-400 class Jumbo-submarines. is a reasonably good documentary despite its chronic misidentification of US aircraft (Calling Wildcat a 'Hellcat' and a B-25 a B-29) Pertinent to another forum thread is a discussion of the accuracy of bombing a point target from medium altitude. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VONJcgnkNmg_


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2013)

I have well understood the Pacific is too large to be covered by a nation.
Thanks for sharing, oldcrowcv63


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2013)

It really is a shame at least one of them was not saved.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2013)

Utterly, David.

According to local wiki, there were 6 I-400s completed or incompleted.
I-404 was almost completed but bombed to be sunk at Kure naval port on July 28, 1945.
She was raised in December, 1951 to be steel scrap.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 21, 2013)

I-404 location image from Air raids on Kure port in 1945.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2013)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Originally 18 were planned, but only 3 were actually completed, a further 3 were not finished.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 24, 2013)

The worlds 1st near worldwide strategic delivery system... Some of those subs features weren't re-used/re-applied until the Hunter Killer Soviet subs like the Typhoon I think - wasn't that one a very wide bodied sub too?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 24, 2013)

Fifty years ago when I was a kid, I seriously heard this sub was an improved I-403.
I did not know they made English version too.
Amazingly fearless.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP332fJPPaY_


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah, Shinpachi-san, you just made my day!!! I had completely forgotten that from my childhood!! How awesome to get that memory back!! Thank you for that post!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmmmm. Where was I when Atragon came out ? I do not remember this one !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't know, Mr. C. I don't recall the whole movie, just many of the scenes. Perhaps it was a B-movie trailer while I was watching Ultra-Man and Godzilla. But I clearly remember it. Clearly.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL1p1iGZYb8_

I loved to watch Ultra-Man because as a kid it looks just like it was. A man in a suit that gets fight in a scale model city with scale model tanks, ships, fighter planes, artillery and helicopters. That was my childhood fantasy.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank You for watching Ultraman, Matt 

A nice banner, Charles 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't remember that one Shinpachi...looks cool though!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks, Wayne.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2013)

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 28, 2013)

'Space Battlesub I400'/Submarine 707

Those Ultraman clips remind me of 'Star Fleet X-Bomber'. That Atragon is the first I've heard of it (although I'm a decade or so later) - the film styles and narrators voice would suggest mid 60's to me.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 28, 2013)

I loved 'Submarine 707' in a weekly comic magazine, Lewis 

This is fictitious I-77 in a movie based on actual I-58 which carried human torpedos.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izr0vpE7CDs_


----------

